# Middle of chest?



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

What exercise brings the middle of your chest together?

Hard to explain like, Erm like a cleavege sort of thing for pecs hahaha

How would you build them with what exercise and how intense would you do it?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

i dont' think there are specific exercises for that...

what's your current routine?


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

Flat bench day Monday

4x Flat bench Dumbell press

4x Decline Dumbell press

2x Dumbell peck Flies

2x Cable flies

Then Incline Chest Friday

4x Incline Dumbell press

2x Barbell Incline Press

2x Decline Barbell press

2x Incline Peck flies

I need to work on my decline as never done it before since about 2 month ago so throw it in both days


----------



## Chub (Dec 3, 2008)

close grip bench press is awesome for that and your tris


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

i personally think that close grip presses hit my inner chest more, but guys on here think normal presses will do the job and it just takes time to build the inner area up, and also down to genetics.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Why two seperate days for chest mate, stick it into one. and Cut back on the amount of exercises.

I'll have to say that what your talking about is genetic, My chest is no doubt my best feature, very very deep and big. I think it's possible to say a lot is down to genetics, however I have found what has worked well is for example when doing incline presses with DB's coming right down stretching and the dumbbells touching my body, instead of these half reps that you see people doing. Also flyes work well.

But again it may very well be genetic.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Training your chest once a week is enough...

i'd go for

flat bench

incline

decline

flat flyes

keep your reps something like: 15-12-10-8 increasing the weight with each set...the last reps of your last set should be rather exhausting....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> Training your chest once a week is enough...
> 
> i'd go for
> 
> ...


X2,can also add in or rotate decline with wide grip dips. And cable flyes in rotation with flat flyes.


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

maybe add in dumbbell pullover, That's what Arnold Schwarzenegger said built up his chest.


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

vinnievinnie said:


> Flat bench day Monday
> 
> 4x Flat bench Dumbell press
> 
> ...


straight arm flies, low cable cross overs and triangle push ups works for me i also find close grip bench for tri's contracts the middle of the chest for me when the weight is all the way up to the top

oh I do these to give good definition to the centre chest, I assume thats what you are after, and one thing I was told was to tense the chest when its compressed(cleavage) to rip the muscle.... works for me


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

close grip bench with the Ez bar


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

Ahh right I get told different off different every time haha, So im just looking for what is best at the minute, My chest is probly the biggest feature and strongest for the size off me, I fort Close grip bench press would be good for it though but wasnt sure, Fort they would be doing Tri-ceps a lot

So if im doing 15-12-10-8, Would I start off with a lighter weight than usual?

say I have 30kg for 15, 32,5kg for 12, 35kg for 10, I dont reckon I would ever get out 8 on 37.5kg


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

vinnievinnie said:


> So if im doing 15-12-10-8, Would I start off with a lighter weight than usual?
> 
> say I have 30kg for 15, 32,5kg for 12, 35kg for 10, I dont reckon I would ever get out 8 on 37.5kg


You can only decide that mate as you are the only person who knows how strong you are...however, i think you need a greather jump than 2.5kg for for each set...this obviously depends on which exercise you are doing...


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

Greather?

That mean less yeh?

Cos the dumbells in my gym only go up in 2.5kgs mate


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

sqeezing your inner pecs while doing db flyes


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

vinnievinnie said:


> Greather?
> 
> That mean less yeh?
> 
> Cos the dumbells in my gym only go up in 2.5kgs mate


ah right...for dumbells that's fine mate....

if you think you can't to 37.5kg, ask someone to spot you...


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

vinnievinnie said:


> Greather?
> 
> That mean less yeh?
> 
> Cos the dumbells in my gym only go up in 2.5kgs mate


Greater means more mate


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

Ino greater does haha fort greather might have meant less

Just me missreading i think

Nice one for the info though, Will do it that way

So dropping reps and lifting more will build muscle better?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

vinnievinnie said:


> Ahh right I get told different off different every time haha, So im just looking for what is best at the minute


The subject has been done to death about targeting the middle of your chest on this forum! just mix your workout up a bit from week to week varying between flat, incline and decline bench, and dumbells :thumbup1:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

vinnievinnie said:


> So dropping reps and lifting more will build muscle better?


It's a good way to exhaust the muscle...


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

vinnievinnie said:


> Ahh right I get told different off different every time haha, So im just looking for what is best at the minute, My chest is probly the biggest feature and strongest for the size off me, I fort Close grip bench press would be good for it though but wasnt sure, Fort they would be doing Tri-ceps a lot
> 
> So if im doing 15-12-10-8, Would I start off with a lighter weight than usual?
> 
> say I have 30kg for 15, 32,5kg for 12, 35kg for 10, I dont reckon I would ever get out* 8 on 37.5kg*


how much do you bench, +1 on the EZ bar but also like the smith for it, touch your thumbs together love them!!


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

I dont do barbell press on flat bench

I do dumbell press

And I usually do like 10 sets on 35kg, Last set though I try for 37.5kg and get about 6 at the most out, Each side


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

if you can do 6 reps with 37.5kg you can do at least 10 reps with assistance...


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

vinnievinnie said:


> I dont do barbell press on flat bench
> 
> I do dumbell press
> 
> And I usually do like 10 sets on 35kg, Last set though I try for 37.5kg and get about 6 at the most out, Each side


drop the reps amd sets and whack up the weight

if your doing 35 a side for that you'll do 60kg on the EZ bar easy even at high reps and sets


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

Ive never used the EZ bar for press

Is the EZ the zigzag bar?

Ill have a go never done it before


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Weighted dips?

Brought my chest along nicely


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

Dips do tricep dont they?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Cable crossovers.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

wow loads of things work


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

apologies for the sarcasm. Everyone has an opinion and I'm sure most go on what they think works for them. Which does appear to be varied doesn't it?

That could mean different things work for different people or it could mean nobody really knows.

whoever said this has been done to death is right.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

vinnievinnie said:


> Dips do tricep dont they?


If you lean forward it hits the chest more.

Most chest exercises hit the triceps too, just have to try and

limit it if your wanting to bash the pecs.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Thinking about mechanics, close grip bench, keep you're pecs in a shortened position for more of the movement than wide grip.

narrow dips would be the same.

cable crossovers (with an actual crossover) would take the pec to its inner range most shortened position.

I know prodriver rates cable crossovers because he feels it takes the pec through its best/most efficient range of movement (max stretch to max shorten).

All of things might give a different feeling (of pump?) to the chest.

I don't think any research would support the believe that you can selectively work the inner chest (I may be wrong - I don't read every article written  )


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

phys sam said:


> apologies for the sarcasm. Everyone has an opinion and I'm sure most go on what they think works for them. Which does appear to be varied doesn't it?
> 
> That could mean different things work for different people or it could mean nobody really knows.
> 
> whoever said this has been done to death is right.


no mate there is a handful of different excercises on here and a few different variations so the sarcasm is not justifed.

you'll find everyone has agreed with each other and added what else they like to do


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry I don't understand what you've just said - apart from I shouldn't use sarcasm, which is debatable, although I did apologise a while ago.

I don't want to be seen to poopoo legitimate questions.

I still think its a crap question though and you could search a zillion threads on this.


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

phys sam said:


> Thinking about mechanics, close grip bench, keep you're pecs in a shortened position for more of the movement than wide grip.
> 
> narrow dips would be the same.
> 
> ...


sorry posted the last one then realised you posted after and actually advised the same things read below!!

one other point is that dips wide or close do work the chest the entire chest I might add but the topic was the middle of the chest

Im not saying its wrong it works it ofcourse but if you are trying to isolate the centre then use the other excercises


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

phys sam said:


> sorry I don't understand what you've just said - apart from I shouldn't use sarcasm, which is debatable, although I did apologise a while ago.
> 
> I don't want to be seen to poopoo legitimate questions.
> 
> I still think its a crap question though and you could search a zillion threads on this.


to be honest i love sarcasm but its lost on this as everyone described close pressing motions "which single out the inner pectorals"


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Having a nice mid chest has a lot to do with having lower bodyfat.

As for exercises, flyes and close grip benches.

ALSO, TO WORK THE UPPER INNER CHEST (the bit that really looks great when developed):

*Low cable cross overs*: like cable crossovers but with the pulleys at the bottom and squeeze the handles up arms are at face/chin height. Do with control and ensure you stand in the appropriate position for balance etc.


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> Having a nice mid chest has a lot to do with having lower bodyfat.
> 
> As for exercises, flyes and close grip benches.
> 
> ...


Thats how I should have described my cross overs I was gonna say start at shoulder height and cross over at the crotch!!! :tongue:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

people may not agree, but i dont personally think you can target any area of your chest, ie the whole inc = upper, decline = lower and xover hit center is a myth imo. the pec is not broke up into lots of sections. it is like me saying how do i work my anterior delt BUT JUST THE TOP HALF. build a bigger chest in whole and the inner will looke better. and reps for tuna_man on the low bf% comment this is true, my bf% is high at the moment and iv lost all def on theupper chest


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> people may not agree, but i dont personally think you can target any area of your chest, ie the whole inc = upper, decline = lower and xover hit center is a myth imo. the pec is not broke up into lots of sections. it is like me saying how do i work my anterior delt BUT JUST THE TOP HALF. build a bigger chest in whole and the inner will looke better. and reps for tuna_man on the low bf% comment this is true, my bf% is high at the moment and iv lost all def on theupper chest


This is not wrong at all but why do we have different ways to do the sane thing? It's not about sections it's about isolating an area of the muscle it puts excess strain in that area causing more tear causing more growth we all know how it works....

Think I'm wrong put it to the test-

do as many triangle push ups(index fingers touching thumbs touching) as you can until you fall on your face your inner pecs(middle) are now on fire don't rest go to Normal shoulder width pushup, repeat even though you fell on your face you'll do the same amount and your entire chest will be fecked but it's not over yet!! NO REST into wide push ups so you really stretch the chest, again you'll do the same as before but where your pec meets your armpit will burn like a ****er. I do this after every chest and tri workout if I don't my chest isn't sore the next day


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

I dont even no how to check my body fat, Dont you have to go to the doctors to do that?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> people may not agree, but i dont personally think you can target any area of your chest, ie the whole inc = upper, decline = lower and xover hit center is a myth imo. the pec is not broke up into lots of sections. it is like me saying how do i work my anterior delt BUT JUST THE TOP HALF. build a bigger chest in whole and the inner will looke better. and reps for tuna_man on the low bf% comment this is true, my bf% is high at the moment and iv lost all def on theupper chest


I'm sorry but you're wrong. Different ROM recruit different motor units firing up different fibres.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Bonzer said:


> I'm sorry but you're wrong. Different ROM recruit different motor units firing up different fibres.


x2....i get noticeable change on my upper chest say for example when i'm doing inclines....


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Everyone seems to be missing the point here;

1) It's VERY much genetic

2) Strength does NOT equal a developed chest muscle.

It's the tension it's under.

I have a good chest but my bench is sh*t. Yet the guy who lift alot in my gym have poor development.

Correct form is KEY here.

A pro i know taught me this " pressess and fly above the eyes".

Also don't pause, use constant tension with a peak contraction. dont let the DB bang together either. Make sure you fully stretch the pec muscle to as a pre stretch much will get the BIGGEST overload/contraction....

Also how tall are you? If you have long arms a Barbell bench press is probably the worst choice for a tall person seeking chest development


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> x2....i get noticeable change on my upper chest say for example when i'm doing inclines....


 +3 go read a book Warren :tongue:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

if people disagree that is fine, but this has been done to death and sme very advanced trainers on here seem to have the same opinion as me ( or me as them more as i cme to it after reading various posts ) . what ever works for you.

just to add also, burn or pump DOES NOT indicate growth. i have a few decent quotes ill pop them up when i find them to see what you think of them.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

from a few diff threads about chest isolations.

wee G

-



> Get much stronger in any horizontal press (bench, DB, incline, decline....anything). There is no "inner" *chest*, just pectorals which like all muscles are non-contiguously innervated which means you can't "shape" them so forget it.
> 
> Sorry, and hope this helps


rs007

-



> I know you might feel a burn, or tension at your inner pec insertion, but that doesnt mean you are stimulating growth, specifically at the inner end.
> 
> Think of it this way. Take a 3ft length of rope.
> 
> ...


AK_88

-



> The only reason you feel it in your 'inner' pec is because you're compressing the muscle bellies towards the sternum.


pea head

-



> *Chest* will just get hit full stop,how it responds is down to genetics and time training over years to develop.
> 
> Best thing is make sure to squeeze at the top,fcuk the cables off for a bit,stick to basic benching,dumbells,etc


mr massive

-



> Fcuk about with inc press and weird cable exercises all you like but it's down to genetics


AK_88

-



> Do whichever pressing movements you want - you won't be able to specifically isolate any portion of the *chest*. Yes, there are two heads, but as it contracts as *one* muscle and grows as *one* muscle.


incredible bulk

-



> you cannot blow up a balloon in one area and not the other...you have to fill it full of air and wait for it to take its own shape.
> 
> you dont have enough air in your balloon...or more to the point, *chest* mass.
> 
> once you have a bigger *chest* you will see more contours and shape to it because you have more mass and density


lost soul

-



> The same ones for outer *chest*, upper *chest*, northern *chest*, southern *chest*, easterly *chest* and under the outer of the inner part of the left and right side
> 
> Bottom line, the *chest* will grow over time with enough stimualtion





> hi mate
> 
> give 2-3 years to get a thick *chest*, no quick fixes
> 
> ...


prodiver

-



> No they don't. This is old bodybuilding bollox.
> 
> A paper recebtly cited on here showed that because of their attachment points the pec muscles contract as one, and you can't emphasize a particular part. The lower pec muscles are actually behind the major pec muscles, not lower down.
> 
> ...


now if i have taken anyones quotes out of context then please correct me. owever this is what i have based my opinions on

WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT READING ?? :lol:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

homsey - which book should he read?

Interpretation of best evidence and research is itself an art - or you can just ignore the stuff you don't like.

This is an argument that I've seen done to death on this site over and over again.

I'm not even sure why I'm bothering to post this really 

Warren i agree with you for what its worth.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry fellas - i went to last unread post and commented (didn't see the rest).


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

phys sam said:


> *homsey - which book should he read?*
> 
> Interpretation of best evidence and research is itself an art - or you can just ignore the stuff you don't like.
> 
> ...


I don't know I was taking the ****. I know it's alot to do with genetics etc.

but I gave one clear example on how you can isolate the inner,mid and outer chest and you never tried it, I didn't make it up I got it from randy couture's strength training. Thats what his trainers get him to do and they get paid alot to know these things. Maybe they are wrong but the fact is all of my chest was quite defined except the middle until I started throwing in some inner chest sets now it's well pronounced.

*Interpretation of best evidence and research is itself an art - or you can just ignore the stuff you don't like- **POT KETTLE BLACK!!!!*

*I think you'll find I never disagreed with Warren infact the first thing I said was "this is not wrong..." to his opposing post*

*I asked why we have these excercises and you guys just ignored me and turned it into an argument!!*

and Warren I've read all those but as I've stated these excercises work for me so what do I do? chop off my inner chest and say sorry chest you

aren't able to grow like that the internet says so?? or can I just give out

my opinion based on my lowly experience and see if it works for anybody wishing to try it?? :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol why don't you all just stop b1tching about it and just train the god damn chest :lol:


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol why don't you all just stop b1tching about it and just train the god damn chest :lol:


I know FFS:lol: I'm doing mine today including the middle!! :whistling:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

iim sure i DID say if it works for you then great. i know it was in jest but you said read a book i was just showing where my opinion came from lol.

and maybe it was not that you added a exercise that stimulated growth in the inner chest that caused your inner chest to grow FROM THAT PARTICULAR EXERICE, but the fact you changed up your routine ad shocked your muscles period, just a thought, not saying im right or your wrong but a thought


----------

